# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.16.3.2 a19d0e4 (5/30/2019)



## sebbadp (Dec 1, 2018)

2019.16.3.2


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

joakimus said:


> NoA has arrived in Sweden (2019.16.3)


OMG, how I pray this is the same in France too. Upgraded this week (first to 2019.16.3, then today to 16.3.2...) from the US via the app, yet not sure what that will lead to in my home country....


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

damn.. still no way to perm. disable emergency lane departure... also the homeline is a pain , as i need to get a step ladder up from basement to reprogram.


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Finally Noa for Luxembourg. 😀Yess!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep. NoA finally here for us in France!!


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Michael Russo said:


> Yep. NoA finally here for us in France!!
> 
> View attachment 26462


Yeah! Can't wait to give ît a try


----------



## tolgerh (Dec 14, 2018)

Jumped right from 16.2, and now have ELDA. On 16.3.2 i now tried the narrow roads to my workplace. No issues with ELDA interfering while I am swerving from side to side turning around potholes 👍


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

Is 2019.16.3.2 going to be wide release?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> Is 2019.16.3.2 going to be wide release?


If you see this reverse (73% yes), then your answer is "yes".


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

I was on 16.2 and got this. Really no different release notes for me (in the US). I guess mostly bug fixes and tweaks.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Compared with 16.2, we now have NoA in Europe (at least in France), and I noticed a warning on the screen while driving on autopilot (might have been NoA, I don't remember) in a zone where traffic cones were laid out on the edge of the road. The cones have been there for over a year and I've never seen any warning before...


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Lane departure kicked in when making a right turn without my blinker. Had to fight it and it let me win. Will try same corner again and do a bug report if it happens again. Can't tell if the car senses too much feedback from me on Cabon Canyon, a swirly road, but today it handed control to me with the user took over tone vs. the warning to take over tone. Submitted that, happens on same spot each time. But the handling for exit lanes and left turn lanes, to stay center, got better. Moves a little like its following the wrong lines but gets back to target quickly. It doesn't like the bicycle markers on the road, share the road reminders on asphault. It drove around a few of them. I've never seen the stop sign or stop light warning while using EAP. Was that just for beta testers or do normal people get that?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

TheHairyOne said:


> I've never seen the stop sign or stop light warning while using EAP. Was that just for beta testers or do normal people get that?


I haven't seen it either, but according to release notes it's been part of wide-release firmwares for a while. You have to be really on the verge of running a red light for it to show up, though, and even then it might or might not trigger.

I'm still not clear, though, if it will show up when not on AP (or at least TACC). Is it like ELDA in that sense?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I haven't seen it either, but according to release notes it's been part of wide-release firmwares for a while. You have to be really on the verge of running a red light for it to show up, though, and even then it might or might not trigger.
> 
> I'm still not clear, though, if it will show up when not on AP (or at least TACC). Is it like ELDA in that sense?


so far, it is only triggered when on autosteer.

I've only seen this one time. that was intentionally coming up to a red light on autosteer with tacc at 18mph... and even then, it didn't sound until feet from the crosswalk line.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I was pushed 2019.16.3.2 yesterday and noticed my Slip Start is greyed out now, anyone else on this version seeing this? It was operational before. What am I missing?








Ski


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> So I was pushed 2019.16.3.2 yesterday and noticed my Slip Start is greyed out now, anyone else on this version seeing this? It was operational before. What am I missing?


The car has to be in Park before it will allow you to change those settings.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@garsh,

It was in park. I was sitting in the car parked in my garage when I took the photo. Friend of mine said he had the charge cable plugged in and saw this and when he unplugged the slider came back however when I tried this no joy. Slider still greyed out, non-selectable. Yes I tried ALL the available resets.

Ski


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Skione65 said:


> @garsh,
> 
> It was in park. I was sitting in the car parked in my garage when I took the photo. Friend of mine said he had the charge cable plugged in and saw this and when he unplugged the slider came back however when I tried this no joy. Slider still greyed out, non-selectable. Yes I tried ALL the available resets.
> 
> Ski


I've found that when the car does something weird like this just giving it a full day to fix itself works. I feel like the car does a routine diagnostics check on itself and can clear out any weird issues like this. My audio when out except for the front speakers a few weeks back, I did every kind of reset possible with no luck. The next day it was working fine again, I've had similar scenarios that have all resolved themselves without Tesla intervening. Otherwise schedule a service with the app.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So a couple of Data Points...don’t know if they’re valid to all cases or what they mean or not. I have a few friends along with myself who HAD the Slip Start button on v16.2 however after the v16.3.2 update our buttons are now greyed out and non-selectable. Maybe the 16.3.2 firmware broke it...who knows.
Hopefully a bug fix will restore at some point.

Ski


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I got curious about this, as I've never actually used slip start, but keep meaning to see what it does. So sat in my car, went to the driving menu, and indeed, it was greyed out - until I put my foot on the brake and turned on the car, then it worked normally. Was able to turn it on and off in P, D and R. Of course, I'm one of those anal guys who does all the reboots after getting a software update, so maybe I've already done the fix. (reboot order: turn off car, sit in seat for 3-5 minutes, restart; scroll wheels and brake; scroll wheels only.)


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@sduck,

Ill give it a shot....can't remember if I tried that or not.

Edit: I'll be damned! That did it! You DaMan. That was the fix, it brought the greyed out switch back and now it's selectable and is staying on(meaning not greyed out). Kudos!

Ski


----------



## jdriven (Jun 10, 2019)

After the 2019.16.3.2 a19d0e4 the Tesla cam recorder don't work. I am sure that the USB drive is ok (tried with formatting the old one and with a complete new one). Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm still on 16.2...so can't help much yet. Are you getting any errors? camera icon with X, camera with grey dot, etc?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

jdriven said:


> After the 2019.16.3.2 a19d0e4 the Tesla cam recorder don't work. I am sure that the USB drive is ok (tried with formatting the old one and with a complete new one). Anybody else experienced this?


I've experienced this precisely since installing 16.2. Camera icon is greyed out and will not return. Other issues(like garage door not opening), have resolved themselves. I was hoping this would also, but I guess we'll have to wait for the next update.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I’ve experienced this intermittently well before recent firmware updates. For days at a time the dash cam would be grayed out. When plug in USB from other car which works in other car, it would still be grayed out. It’s been awhile since it’s happened to me. No theories here on what the problem or solution is.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jdriven said:


> After the 2019.16.3.2 a19d0e4 the Tesla cam recorder don't work. I am sure that the USB drive is ok (tried with formatting the old one and with a complete new one). Anybody else experienced this?


have you tried to do a screen reboot since the update?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

sduck said:


> I got curious about this, as I've never actually used slip start, but keep meaning to see what it does. So sat in my car, went to the driving menu, and indeed, it was greyed out - until I put my foot on the brake and turned on the car, then it worked normally. Was able to turn it on and off in P, D and R. Of course, I'm one of those anal guys who does all the reboots after getting a software update, so maybe I've already done the fix. (reboot order: turn off car, sit in seat for 3-5 minutes, restart; scroll wheels and brake; scroll wheels only.)


I've certainly been able to toggle slip start while driving in the past.
It basically puts traction control on a half-second delay, kicks in, and repeats after another half second if needed.
The benefits of living on a rotary in the winter  In RWD with slip start on and pushing it while turning, that half second is enough to get the car completely sideways...
If anything it will give you appreciation for what the traction control is normally doing


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

jdriven said:


> After the 2019.16.3.2 a19d0e4 the Tesla cam recorder don't work. I am sure that the USB drive is ok (tried with formatting the old one and with a complete new one). Anybody else experienced this?


Works the same as ever here. Have you done all the reboots? (see my post bottom of last page) And try just tapping the dashcam icon - sometimes it just needs to be turned on.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

sduck said:


> Works the same as ever here. Have you done all the reboots? (see my post bottom of last page) And try just tapping the dashcam icon - sometimes it just needs to be turned on.


I've tried all reboots, and everything else, no TeslaCam for me on 16.2.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

yesterday afternoon, I got the "software available to download" and once home and on my wifi connection, it started to download. Then when I went back to check on it, expecting to hit the "install now" button, the download was gone and it showed my FW being current (with the 2019.16.2 version that had been installed for the last 3 weeks). 
I sent a message to my local mobile service contact and this morning he was able to resend the download. Went out at lunch to check on it (not on wifi), and it had already downloaded and was ready to install. Ran the install and was surprised it ended up being this version, 2019.16.3.2 instead of the 2019.20.x that was pushed out to so many yesterday (maybe my mobile service guy pushed the wrong update out)...
always interesting with Tesla


----------

